# iOS 9 and partner app



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

For those using iPhones. DONT upgrade to iOS 9. When running on the background, the partner app no longer displays a popup message. It only displays a notification on top of the screen for a few second then disappears, the same way when you receive and email and most definitely you will miss it if you're driving around.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

You need to go to Settings > Notifications > Uber Partner and switch on Alerts instead of Banners and I can confirm that you will get popups again for PAX requests and they seem to be even more interactive with more options on the popups as well.


----------



## OneDayAtaTime (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, Nick. Your image post was very helpful!!! I had it on banner, and it was difficult accepting rides when I was in a different window.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Nick that worked


----------

